# Giraffe names?



## lone_wolfe (Apr 1, 2010)

hello all :3 my best friend's fursona is a giraffe but she remains un-named...Do any of ya'll have any good suggestions for a Giraffe name?


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Giraffe? How about 'Tendenda' . It means 'the one that is to be/is worthy to be reached for' in latin.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 1, 2010)

Puzzle?

...Nah. that's already been done.


----------



## lone_wolfe (Apr 1, 2010)

lone_wolfe said:


> hello all :3 my best friend's fursona is a giraffe but she remains un-named...Do any of ya'll have any good suggestions for a Giraffe name?


 I like it! i'll see how she feels about it... :3


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 1, 2010)

Repeat after me, kids, "Google is our friend"


----------



## lone_wolfe (Apr 1, 2010)

i did google...i just didnt find anything that clicked


----------



## mumbles (Apr 1, 2010)

Try the website "behind the name" if you haven't already. It's got a HUGE database, and even tells you about the backround and history of the name (if there is one/it's known).

http://www.behindthename.com/

There's also a helpful section called 'name themes'.

http://www.behindthename.com/themes.php


----------



## SpartaDog (Apr 1, 2010)

Mumbai. I dunno why, just sounds like a name for an African animal. First thing that popped into my head when I read the threat title. 

I think it's a city somewhere, actually...


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Mumbai. I dunno why, just sounds like a name for an African animal. First thing that popped into my head when I read the threat title.
> 
> I think it's a city somewhere, actually...



An *Indian* city.

Fail.


----------

